# Slow day on the flats



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Not at the jetties......


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very cool. Gotta get some of them this year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet fish!


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

i bet that was fun


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I was down in POC the weekend before last and saw a good size one cruising the flats of an island, chasing bait. They've started to move in, which is nice. Last year I saw one tail several times in the flats like permit - couldn't believe it. It was much more aggressive feeding than permit, but cool to see nonetheless. It was like it stunned bait and then turned tail up to eat it.

They are fun to hook, but painful to land, that is for sure! I got a good size one last year on an 8 wt - I tested the limits of that rod - it was bent from boat to water.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow nice job there. Beautiful fish and excellent picture. What weight rod??


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

12


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

sfronterhouse said:


> 12


I would have thought so on that 12. Those fish are tough. Coulda done it with a 10 probably, with an 8 or less you would probably still be out there. LOL

With your neckerchief, long sleeve t shirt, push pole, and rod in your mouth, you look like an Islamorada flats guide.

Very nice fish and picture. Congrats.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Love that panga....nice catch!! Cool pic too...looks like something you'd see on the cover of sportfishing mag or something of the like.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

sfronterhouse said:


> Not at the jetties......


Great pic!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice.

Which jetties were you at?


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

POC


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

It looked too clean to be Galveston or Surfside.


----------

